# How much can you single arm Dumbell kick-back



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

As title suggests!!

I can do over 10kg EASY:thumb:

Any one else come any where near close or even more???

Whats your 1RM??


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh for fcuks sake!!!!!

12.5 for reps on a good day


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ffs i rep out 10 with 14een's!i recon i could do a single with a 25...im gonna

try tommorow.might try 30 or sum sh1t!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

The dumbells only go upto 5kg in my gym mate and i can hammer out 3 big reps with them:thumbup1:

Will have to travel down to your gym mate sometime and have a crack at them 10kgs,they sound awesome!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I don't do them, for pretty much same reason I don't squat - far too hard an exercise to do, besides, I don't want my arms to get too big, I'm all about being toned


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

I can only do 8kg with assistance  as im hard as **** man init


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> oh for fcuks sake!!!!!
> 
> 12.5 for reps on a good day


Well, TBH you are the bench mark mate, Im going for those 12.5kg bad boys next week 



mal said:


> ffs i rep out 10 with 14een's!i recon i could do a single with a 25...im gonna
> 
> try tommorow.might try 30 or sum sh1t!


FCK ME!!!! 14s!!1 your an animal

I want a vid of the 30kg 1RM



DNC said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> The dumbells only go upto 5kg in my gym mate and i can hammer out 3 big reps with them:thumbup1:
> 
> Will have to travel down to your gym mate sometime and have a crack at them 10kgs,they sound awesome!!


Thats a good number

I only just moved up to the 10kgs after years at 5kg, so hope yet!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> I don't do them, for pretty much same reason I don't squat - far too hard an exercise to do, besides, I don't want my arms to get too big, I'm all about being toned


Ha, i knew it!!!

Wuss!!

However, I was sure Dave had come and had a training session with you??? He not sell you on idea of kick backs??

Sure they are hard, but worth it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Robbyg said:


> I can only do 8kg with assistance  as im hard as **** man init


Try harder mate

12.5kg is the standard


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

I tried tricep kick backs once with the little pink dumbbell, could not lift it for love nor money too heavy


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I don't do them, for pretty much same reason I don't squat - far too hard an exercise to do, besides, I don't want my arms to get too big, *I'm all about being toned*


it shows


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

joe the missus says shell come and show you how to do them properly


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

I spoke to my mate about this and how to improve my lifts he said take 5 nap 50's per day 20iu's hgh 1000mg of test and 5iu's slin after each meal just to rip me up,he said id would double my lifts and the strenght would be massive so that would mean 16kg on kickbacks.I'd be the strongest in my gym and he said dont worry about pct as no shut down  Oh forgot he said add some tren at the end too after 2yrs on


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> it shows


Thanks, it is hard work, I sometimes wonder if it is worththe constant sacrifice - but then I get comments like that - good to know my efforts are being noticed and appreciated, especially by someone of your calibre :thumbup1:

Fat ginger English cvnt


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

big fat ginger english cvnt to you ya sheep shagging skirt wearing inbreed jock


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

jw007 said:


> FCK ME!!!! 14s!!1 your an animal
> 
> *I want a vid of the 30kg 1RM*
> 
> ...


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

BAN BAN BAN You big massive racist monster leave the POOR SCOTTISH MAN alone its not his fault he is weak lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

he started it


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> he started it


did not


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

right. im guna have to give these bad boys a bash 2moro, sack squats im sure these have a much better whole body effect


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hilly said:


> right. im guna have to give these bad boys a bash 2moro, sack squats im sure these have a much better whole body effect


Hmmmm

prob not ready for kickback tbh

post diet and cycle history

:lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> did not


did too


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Children children behave on here this is an adult site lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hilly said:


> right. im guna have to give these bad boys a bash 2moro, sack squats im sure these have a much better whole body effect





rs007 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> prob not ready for kickback tbh
> 
> ...


Rs has a good point

Judging by your Avvy, your no where near ready to even attempt a kick back

Start with light high rep pushdowns

Post diet also, Im sure with small adjustments you can improve without "going to next level"


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i think he's ready tbh,he has competed yeh! so definitely advanced trainer in my book,

although a few light rope extensions to ease in the muscle would be a benefit.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i usually just hold two 1.25kg plates and push out 10 reps with those, pretty impressive imo


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

mal said:


> i think he's ready tbh,he has competed yeh! so definitely advanced trainer in my book,
> 
> although a few light rope extensions to ease in the muscle would be a benefit.


I was always under the impression you had to compete and "win" to be a real bodybuilder... As such I cant see how he fits advanced criteria???

Rope extensions are a very worth addition for an intermediate 



benicillin said:


> i usually just hold two 1.25kg plates and push out 10 reps with those, pretty impressive imo


2 plates at same time??


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i know mate, you should see the looks i get


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

benicillin said:


> i usually just hold two 1.25kg plates and push out 10 reps with those, pretty impressive imo


my son does strikt as fvk side laterals with 1 kgs plates for 12,hes 7

dude,might get him on the 1.25's tommorow,get him on kback's

early on,for future strength and overall killer mass


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

its certainly a mass builder


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

I dont think i'm ready for the 10s yet, going to practice "form" holding a couple of pound coins..

Edit.. Maybe just one coin to start with.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

dumbell kick back is for GAYS


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

you all got it wrong lolzzzz

it all starts in the changing room

break out your football italia kit....all crisp and freshly ironed

ruffle up those football socks just enough to make the calf muscles look sexy

wax up that john terry haircut and snake your way into the gym

get on the stepper for a nice 5 min warm up....not cos a toned body like yours needs it...but cos the girl on the treadmill watching MTVbase next to you has put out to everyone and it wont be long till its your turn

off you go snaking off again...swaggering more and more (this makes you look even bigger btw)

past the fat guy using kettle bells and a medicine ball...cos he thinks he is tough at boxing (shadow boxing warm down with extra shh shh noised through is nose...f'ing sweet pro boxer style)

past the mens health cover model standing on one leg, balanced on a swiss ball, whilst doing dumbell shoulder press (with a serious 'this is the latest workout style kalvin klien method' look on his face)

past the 45yr old guy (who is a lump) dumbell curling 45kg weights swinging them badboys so hard that he HAS to scream as lound as he can (so everyone feel they should look at him) shwa shwah shwah 'FUK YEAH'

past the hot girl who walks to the mirror at the front of the gym, in front of every guy in there....after training abs or something, she then proceeds to stretch her hams off, and do a few (bar only) straight leg good morning bends, gets a little shiver, knowing all the guys have stopped training to look at something...anything in her general direction (just like a load of teenagers pretending not to look at the porno mags on the top shelf of the newsagents, when queing for some rollo's)

past the other girl that comes in the gym with a full face of makeup on, then sits on the stationary bike, using her mobile phone....only pausing now and again, to check out if there are any daving beckham copycats in there worth talking to...and occasionally switching her phone to the other ear, whilst flicking her hair to the other side like a shampoo advert on tv

past the guy that recons he is a power lifter...who uses the smith rack to squat....and does a little 6" jump at the top of every squat (he wears a bumbag to keep his chalk in....and sometimes sports his inzer lifting suit but is a bit too chubby to fit it...so looks like daffid from little britain)

past the group of 21yr old lads who train in packs of 6, or 8 a time...they are all watching their ringleader and god (who used to be in the marines and wears a matching 'royal marines' hoodie/vest combo) show them all how to do a proper dumbell press, the way the marines do it (he has a full tribal sleeve ...but with real thin tribal so he could get a sleeve done quick)they dont get much done, but they do cover all the downsides of dbol, and that the pro h1569t2b rip stack,with proton in hibbitor fusion, tripple tri deca bupermain hormone, that they are all taking will give them no sides, and get them jacked the sh1t up in 48 hours (must be taken in conjunction with a balanced diet and workout regime)

....all the way to the cable station

this is where you spend 3 hours doing a mix of

cable kick backs.....

cable cross overs...

cable bicep 'fuking crucifix' curls (you notice that uder the gym downlights that this excersize makes you look like beckhams jesus tatoo...suweeeeeeet)

after this you have a bit of swet on your forehead so you drink an isotonic sports drink and make a big show of mixing a protein shake, cos its what dedicated lifters do

then off for a sunbed and a sauna...mmmmmm maybe steam room, then out to hit the town


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

now thats a good workout


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> make a big show of mixing a protein shake, cos its what dedicated lifters do


This always makes me chuckle. Lads bring huge tubs to the gym just to mix one shake, so everyone can see that they're nails because they have a huge tub of protein :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> you all got it wrong lolzzzz
> 
> it all starts in the changing room
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I don't do them, for pretty much same reason *I don't squat - far too hard an exercise to do*, besides, I don't want my arms to get too big, I'm all about being toned


I find that hard to believe running on duracell if im being really honest mate


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

All of you are real animals:blink: I need to improve fast!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: May i ask what is your diet guys? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

im not alpha enough to even try weighted Kickbacks. I just use bodyweight.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ninja said:


> All of you are real animals:blink: I need to improve fast!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: May i ask what is your diet guys? :whistling:


jaffa cakes, tunnocks tea cakes and boost bars pre workout oh and the odd pork pie


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

jw007 said:


> DUTCH SCOTT


oh my sides are bursting......maybe i should have added a sucked in cheeks pout, whilst making administration of gh injections, look like the latest Davidoff (cool water) christmass commercial lmfao


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ba baracuss said:


> This always makes me chuckle. Lads bring huge tubs to the gym just to mix one shake, so everyone can see that they're nails because they have a huge tub of protein :lol:


its not just me that notices this then lol


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Am I the only one who finds my arm heavy enough to kickback with? Fcuk adding a dumbbell as well you crazy peeps :lol:


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

what the fvcks a dumbell and where am i supposed to kick it back from?

Wouldn't that damage my feet?

Do i need special footwear?

This is SO COMPLICATED.

**** this working out bollocks, i'm just gonna stay in and watch corrie....


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

It depends if their rubber coated or not.

I find the rubber coated ones are a little bit easier to manage. I can safely manage 10kg.

I don't want to go too heavy on the weights because I really don't wan't to get too big. I'm looking for a "men's health" type look really.

I like to "feel" the excercise i'm doing. Don't agree with people just lifting as much as they possibly can. People get hurt that way.

Stay safe kids.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

new pb 20kg for 4 BOOOOOOMMMM! eat ya heart out little joe


----------

